
DUO: The on-the-go dual screen laptop monitor - Gys
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/747287659/duo-the-on-the-go-dual-screen-laptop-monitor
======
nicwolff
If you already have an iPad, a utility called Duet
[https://www.duetdisplay.com/](https://www.duetdisplay.com/) and a Mountie
clip [http://amzn.com/B00S74HI1K](http://amzn.com/B00S74HI1K) will do this.

~~~
somada141
+1 on the Duet+Mountie solution (especially if you already had an iPad Pro).
Duet has been a little iffy on OSX High Sierra (it only works via AirPlay
right now) but the solution is far more elegant than bulky stuff stuck to your
screen. Also 1080p resolution isn't that high when used in conjunction with a
modern laptop.

------
shock
I coincidentally found out, when looking for a camera monitor, about a 10" 2K
external screen⁰ that looks pretty sweet and is cheaper, but it lacks a bit of
convenience in that it doesn't attach to the laptop and has an external power
source because it connects via HDMI.

⓪ - [https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Slim-2K-10-inch-Metal-HD-
Mon...](https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Slim-2K-10-inch-Metal-HD-
Monitor-1080P-2560x1440-LED-IPS-10-1-Panel-for-Game/32842655343.html)

------
smachiz
I don't get why anyone would buy this over the AOC model that already exists,
is bigger and doesn't involve Kickstarter.

It's also only $160 at Amazon... less than this Kickstarter deal.

[https://www.anandtech.com/show/12768/aoc-adds-usb-typec-
port...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/12768/aoc-adds-usb-typec-portable-
monitor-to-its-lineup-156-ips-fhd-resolution)

~~~
throwaway_ksahd
For what it's worth, I'm a backer and "is bigger" is not a selling point for
me.

7" to 11" high resolution tablets are a thing, why are there no similarly
sized portable monitors (with HDMI/DP input) for laptops?

